# Liver Support



## BigBill (Jan 19, 2011)

Been looking around trying to figure out what would be the best choice for a liver support supp? Have found conflicting answers. Just want to know what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 19, 2011)

NAC + SAMe

/thread


----------



## gopro (Jan 19, 2011)

Liv-52

Time-tested and proven.


----------



## HATEFULone (Jan 19, 2011)

Liv 52, liver juice by pp, or cycle support from ai is a quality all around support supplement.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2011)

BigBill said:


> Been looking around trying to figure out what would be the best choice for a liver support supp? Have found conflicting answers. Just want to know what works and what doesn't.




*ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx™
Liver/Organ/Lipid Support Formula* 







*THE MOST COMPLETE CYCLE SUPPORT PRODUCT ON THE  MARKET!* 






 Complete  'On Cycle' Prohormone Support





 Protects  the Liver & Major Organs





 Improves  Lipid Profiles





 Decreases  Blood Pressure





 Prostate  Support


*View label:* (click to open)
Advanced Cycle Support Rx™  
	
 










*You can still order today at the pre-order discounted price, it will be in stock tomorrow!

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/advanced-cycle-support.php
*


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 19, 2011)

Prince said:


>



I understand you're an admin but you should know that silymarin is crap and use of saw palmetto DOES inhibit gains while on an exogenous androgen.


----------



## BigBill (Jan 19, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> I understand you're an admin but you should know that silymarin is crap and use of saw palmetto DOES inhibit gains while on an exogenous androgen.


 
All the ingredients in ACS rx appear to be the same ones the "experts" say you need to keep the liver healthy, so why do you say silymarin is crap, and saw palmetto inhibits gains? Just curious


----------



## BigBill (Jan 19, 2011)

Prince, have you tried ACS rx? If so what do you think?
I would like to find something good and this seems to have it all.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> I understand you're an admin but you should know that silymarin is crap and use of saw palmetto DOES inhibit gains while on an exogenous androgen.



Yup, the admin *and* owner of IronMagazine and IronMagLabs.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 19, 2011)

BigBill said:


> All the ingredients in ACS rx appear to be the same ones the "experts" say you need to keep the liver healthy, so why do you say silymarin is crap, and saw palmetto inhibits gains? Just curious



Said experts must be wrong.  It was long-standing 'knowledge' that silymarin is great for liver protection but recently it's been found to literally do nothing.
As for SP, it has the prostate protective properties as it inhibits 5a-reductase.  DHT is A LOT more anabolic than test.  So you have a trade off there; lower DHT, lower gains, "healthier" prostate, or higher DHT, higher gains, possible risk of inflammation of prostate.


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 19, 2011)

Has anyone tried John Scotts Nitro Supreme Liver?  Good or bad?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> Said experts must be wrong.  It was long-standing 'knowledge' that silymarin is great for liver protection but recently it's been found to literally do nothing.



please post the recent research you speak of.


----------



## HATEFULone (Jan 19, 2011)

I've read a few things regarding the saw palmetto and dht and what not, interesting enough though the studies I read only looked at its effects on dht in the prostate, not in any other tissues in the body.  Also I've read that silymarin competes with androgen receptors, however I haven't heard of anyone complaining of not getting any gains off of a cycle because they took silymarin or saw palmetto, but it is something to consider, jury is still out on this one for me.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 19, 2011)

Prince said:


> please post the recent research you speak of.


 
WORD, where is this research you speak of???


----------



## gopro (Jan 20, 2011)

Prince said:


> *ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx???
> Liver/Organ/Lipid Support Formula*
> 
> 
> ...



Hey bro...nice little formula you have here!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> Said experts must be wrong.  It was long-standing 'knowledge' that silymarin is great for liver protection but recently it's been found to literally do nothing.




*Milk thistle cuts chemotherapy-induced liver inflammation: Study*
08-Jan-2010
Related topics: Research

The medicinal herb milk thistle can reduce liver inflammation caused by chemotherapy in cancer patients, according to a new study published in the online edition of Cancer, the American Cancer Society journal.

The researchers randomly assigned 50 children undergoing chemotherapy for acute lymphoblastic leukemia which caused liver inflammation a milk thistle treatment or a placebo.

After 56 days of oral treatment with milk thistle in capsule form, patients who received the treatment showed significantly lower levels of aspartate aminotransferase (AST) and trends toward lower alanine aminotransferase (ALT) and bilirubin compared with those who received the placebo.

*Endure higher doses*

Also, milk thistle treatment seemed to help patients to endure higher doses of chemotherapy. Sixty-one percent of the children receiving milk thistle needed dose reductions compared with 72 percent of the children receiving placebo. But the difference was not significant, noted the researchers.

Their report concluded that the study: "…provides preliminary evidence that milk thistle may be a safe, effective, supportive-care agent."

In a statement issued by the American Cancer Society, lead researcher Dr Kara Kelly, New York-Presbyterian Hospital/Columbia University Medical Center's Herbert Irving Comprehensive Cancer Center, commented: "Milk thistle needs to be studied further, to see how effective it is for a longer course of treatment, and whether it works well in reducing liver inflammation in other types of cancers and with other types of chemotherapy. However, our results are promising as there are no substitute medications for treating liver toxicity."

Chemotherapy drugs often cause liver inflammation requiring lower than optimal doses or a temporary suspension of treatment until the inflammation subsides which can compromise its effectiveness.

*Appropriate dose*

Further research is needed to determine the appropriate dose and duration of milk thistle therapy and its ability to prevent chemotherapy induced liver inflammation, according to the researchers.

Milk thistles are flowering plants of the daisy family (Asteraceae ). Native to the Mediterranean Europe, the seeds of milk thistle have been used for 2000 years to treat chronic liver disease and protect the liver against toxins.

The name milk thistle derives from the plants’ mottled leaves which contain a milky sap.

Extracts are available from drugstores, herbal medicine shops and internet vendors.

The study was funded by the American Institute for Cancer Research, the Tamarind Foundation and the National Cancer Institute.

Drugs used in the study were donated by Thorn Research, which produces the milk thistle extract.

*Primary source: *
Cancer American Cancer Society journal
Title: A randomized, controlled, double-blind, pilot study of milk thistle for the treatment of hepatotoxicity in childhood acute lymphoblastic leukemia (ALL)

Authors: Ladas E, et al.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2011)

gopro said:


> Hey bro...nice little formula you have here!



Thanks, its our latest addition to our product line, and very necessary when using our Super-DMZ Rx and Metha-drol Extreme supps.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 20, 2011)

I like liver juice from pp...did blood work while on and it lowered my elevated levels


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 20, 2011)

Prince said:


> please post the recent research you speak of.





klc9100 said:


> WORD, where is this research you speak of???



Paraphrased EXACTLY from the mayo clinic dated 12/1/2010-
"Several studies suggest possible benefits of milk thistle to treat or prevent liver damage caused by drugs or toxic chemicals. Results of this research are not clear, and most studies have been poorly designed. Therefore, there is not enough scientific evidence to recommend milk thistle for this use."

The refs, though older than yours are as follows and feel free to look up at your leisure.  There are also two in italian and one in german ref if you would like those too.
*Medication induced toxicity:
*Aminotransferase levels and silymarin in de novo tacrine-treated patients with Alzheimer's disease. Dementia & Geriatric Cognitive Disorders, 1999. 10(3): p. 181-5.
The effect of silymarin on plasma levels of malon-dialdehyde in patients receiving long-term treatment with psychotropic drugs. Current Therapeutic Research, Clinical & Experimental, 1994. 55(5): p. 537-545.

*Environmental induced toxicity:*
Protective effect of Legalon in workers exposed to organic solvents. Medica Hungarica, 1988. 45(2): p. 249-56.

*Even mushroom induced toxicity:*
Silibinin in the treatment of deathcap fungus poisoning. Forum, 1984. 6: p. 23-26.



Prince said:


> *Milk thistle cuts chemotherapy-induced liver inflammation: Study*
> 08-Jan-2010
> Related topics: Research
> 
> ...



Okay, so 50 children....
What about adult men?  This abstract doesn't even state a dose; I looked up the full text though, they use up to 320mg per day on kids weighing 61-70kg and in the papers I posted above, they go up to 800mg and it's STILL unclear.
Again, as the mayo clinic states, it's unclear, even reading this statement from your paper:


> Also, milk thistle treatment seemed to help patients to endure higher doses of chemotherapy.  Sixty-one percent of the children receiving milk thistle needed dose reductions compared with 72 percent of the children receiving placebo.  *But the difference was not significant, noted the researchers.*


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2011)

What you posted does not prove or disprove anything. 

I think you were just talking out your ass originally, then once challenged went and searched for a study and posted what you could find.


----------



## dallasfan102 (Jan 20, 2011)

milk thistle.............


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2011)

Prince said:


> Thanks, its our latest addition to our product line, and very necessary when using our Super-DMZ Rx and Metha-drol Extreme supps.



Well, I am really happy to see you successfully expanding. You deserve it.


----------



## BigNate (Jan 21, 2011)

dallasfan102 said:


> milk thistle.............



Liquid milk thistle like 1,000mg a day is ok you can get a bottle for like $13 bucks anywhere maybe cheaper


----------



## Gawd (Jan 21, 2011)

IronMagLabs Advanced Cycle Support looks pretty good to me.

For a stand alone liver support supplement, Liv.52 would be my goto supplement.

For total support I take N2Guard by Need To Build Muscle.


----------



## BigNate (Jan 21, 2011)

i use both milk thistle and liv 52 and i overdose on it 2 weeks before a cycle


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2011)

Gawd said:


> IronMagLabs Advanced Cycle Support looks pretty good to me.



Thanks!


----------



## spectrum311 (Jan 21, 2011)

Good to know Liv 52 was brought up a few tmes, that is what I have been taking.


----------



## qzny0s (Jan 22, 2011)

Plain old Milk Thistle..keep it simple.....lol


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 23, 2011)

I use Liver Juice for liver protection. It provides increased absorption from standard milk thistle.


----------



## Lordsks (Jan 23, 2011)

I have blood tests that show Liv52 DS has defiantly done it's job. I was getting them from ebay cheap, they came from India. It seems to work for me. Two caps every day.

I have taken Milk Thistle during a drol cycle and found the Milk Thistle to make the drol less effective. Maybe good after an oral cycle.


----------



## ryansm (Jan 25, 2011)

HATEFULone said:


> Liv 52, liver juice by pp, or cycle support from ai is a quality all around support supplement.



We are offering a 15% discount code if anyone is looking for a liver support supp. Just use the code 15%PP


----------



## Rodja (Jan 25, 2011)

ryansm said:


> We are offering a 15% discount code if anyone is looking for a liver support supp. Just use the code 15%PP


I think it's actually PP15% for the code.  With the coupon, it comes out to less than $17 per bottle right now.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 25, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I think it's actually PP15% for the code.  With the coupon, it comes out to less than $17 per bottle right now.



Correct on the code, and correct on the price


----------



## dworld (Jan 26, 2011)

Liv-52..........


----------



## ryansm (Jan 26, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I think it's actually PP15% for the code.  With the coupon, it comes out to less than $17 per bottle right now.



 ooops, you would be correct sir!


----------



## Good Grip (Jan 26, 2011)

Its Liver Juice and NAC for me. NAC I use almost year round, but ill add LJ for cycle support.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 21, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> I have blood tests that show Liv52 DS has defiantly done it's job. I was getting them from ebay cheap, they came from India. It seems to work for me. Two caps every day.
> 
> I have taken Milk Thistle during a drol cycle and found the Milk Thistle to make the drol less effective. Maybe good after an oral cycle.



Thisis very interesting.  Thank you for posting.  I am currently researching best times to take a liver potectant and came upon this thread.  Do you happen to know of any reason why this might happen.  Thanks again.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 21, 2011)

BigBill said:


> Been looking around trying to figure out what would be the best choice for a liver support supp? Have found conflicting answers. Just want to know what works and what doesn't.


 

I found Cycle Support by Ironmaglabs to be topps for me. I found it off Orbit's website and used it while on the Beast!!


----------



## PRIDE. (Nov 21, 2011)

Synthetek Synthergine! By far the best on the market!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2011)

I use Advanced Cycle Support every day of the year. 

I absolutely love the protection it offers and I'm living proof it works. MY BP has ALWAYS been pre-hypertension but in the last 6 months my BP has tested completely normal. My liver valuers are normal and I'm a gear hog. I could not give a higher recommendation to Advanced Cycle Support. I rate ACS a 10 out of 10.

Several of my friends that run ACS also report less hangover effects when binge drinking. Take a couple caps with a large glass of water and go drink some beers...


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 21, 2011)

^^what works best for you...2 or 4 caps daily of ACS?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> ^^what works best for you...2 or 4 caps daily of ACS?


I take 2 caps ACS daily unless I'm pushing high doses of orals then I take 3 caps daily ACS.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks again Heavy.  Like I mentioned in another thread, I'll trust your thoughts on anything you say.  Do you have a theory on timing when on orals to take ACS?  Like a couple or a few hours before or after orals?  I was thinking 2-3 hours after, like late morning and before bed.  Just looking for what others think.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Thanks again Heavy.  Like I mentioned in another thread, I'll trust your thoughts on anything you say.  Do you have a theory on timing when on orals to take ACS?  Like a couple or a few hours before or after orals?  I was thinking 2-3 hours after, like late morning and before bed.  Just looking for what others think.


I take ACS every morning but if I expected a heavy oral aas or alcohol load I would take an extra cap or two before hand with a tall glass of water.


----------



## kbordner (Nov 22, 2011)

Definitely cycle support but for the harsher cycles I add Liver Longer or UDCA from an RC site.


----------



## |Z| (Nov 28, 2011)

kbordner said:


> Definitely cycle support but for the harsher cycles I add Liver Longer or UDCA from an RC site.



UDCA is that good huh?


----------



## alexrobort (Dec 1, 2011)

Follow running and walking daily or weekly three days. Take herbal nutritions with your diet.


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 2, 2011)

BigBill said:


> Been looking around trying to figure out what would be the best choice for a liver support supp? Have found conflicting answers. Just want to know what works and what doesn't.



Pp Liver Juice if you do opt for a Milk Thistle product.

NAC, glutathione, ALA, etc....

-Matt


----------



## J4CKT (Dec 5, 2011)

There are plenty of products with good feedback.

Personally I use Synthergine as its effectiveness has been backed up by customer posted blood tests, before and after use.


----------



## PRIDE. (Dec 6, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> There are plenty of products with good feedback.
> 
> Personally I use Synthergine as its effectiveness has been backed up by customer posted blood tests, before and after use.



I agree, none better!


----------



## thenameless (Dec 7, 2011)

organ shield is good


----------



## 1bad1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ip liver cure


----------



## PRIDE. (Jan 7, 2012)

J4CKT said:


> Personally I use Synthergine as its effectiveness has been backed up by customer posted blood tests, before and after use.



This is the only one I use!


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 7, 2012)

PRIDE. said:


> This is the only one I use!



where can i buy this? bro

i use milkthistle 1000mg pills idk cause i don't get blood work done my fam doc talks to my whole famiy


----------



## PRIDE. (Jan 7, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> where can i buy this? bro
> 
> i use milkthistle 1000mg pills idk cause i don't get blood work done my fam doc talks to my whole famiy



Synthetek Industries - Innovative Bodybuilding Products


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Jan 7, 2012)

gopro said:


> Liv-52
> 
> Time-tested and proven.


 Thats what I have used in the past. I am going to use TUDCA next go round.


----------



## J4CKT (Jan 9, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> where can i buy this? bro
> 
> i use milkthistle 1000mg pills idk cause i don't get blood work done my fam doc talks to my whole famiy



Here the link to the product page. Plenty of info on the product there 
aswell as links to an in depth article on how the product works and 
feedback from other users.

Everything you need to know is here.

Synthergine – Liver Protectant | Synthetek


----------



## ryansm (Jan 28, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Pp Liver Juice if you do opt for a Milk Thistle product.
> 
> NAC, glutathione, ALA, etc....
> 
> -Matt



Back in stock Liver Juice : Unparalleled Liver Protection

"Absorbs 8x better than other milk thistle extracts"


----------



## tacos (Jan 29, 2012)

Where can one get UDCA?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 29, 2012)

I use plain milk thistle 2 x the dose. But that Liv52 looks like a nice mix


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 29, 2012)

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: *Advanced Cycle Support** Stacked with Liv 52 is what I do when I want extreme liver protection.*


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 29, 2012)

^^lol...sounds like a commercial....

I want extreme liver support


----------



## littlekev (Jan 29, 2012)

Liv 52 is the best, i have spiked my values several times while on the mix of ala,milk thistle etc, Liv 52 keeps things on point.  my .02


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm about to start using Milk Thistle again with ALA . My liver values were up last time I had blood work done and I'm using Var right now and about to cycle creatine with it and do a test cycle .


----------



## PRIDE. (Feb 1, 2012)

J4CKT said:


> Here the link to the product page. Plenty of info on the product there
> aswell as links to an in depth article on how the product works and
> feedback from other users.
> 
> ...



Best on the market!


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 2, 2012)

Guys if anyone is looking to try LiverJuice, hit me up. Got a 10% coupon I can share with you.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 10, 2012)

Liver juice is still currently available from Primordial gentlemen! Make if your choice for liver protection!


----------

